# Easy No-cook Stuffed Jalapenos



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Had someone make these for me the other night...they were awesome, thought I would share.



1 can of pickled jalapenos (escebeche - you can find it in the Mexican foods section)

1 block of cream cheese

handful of shredded sharp cheddar

1 can albacore tuna in water(drained)

a little garlic and onion powder to taste



Mix all the ingredients(except jalapenos) in a bowl with your hand...just mash it all together until it all blends good. Make sure you get all the tuna chunks mashed out. cut the jalapenos lengthwise and clean out the seeds and guts. stuff a ball full of the mixture in each jalapeno half and put on a tray. put in the refrigerator for an hour or so before serving. 



Mmmmmmm good! Easy recipe to double up on too. Enjoy!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds good, I'll give it a try.


----------

